
Can Video Games Help Stroke Victims? - valhalla
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/11/23/helping-hand-annals-of-medicine-karen-russell
======
edc117
Disclaimer: I tried to get through the article, I really did, but there was
just too much fluff.

My father had a stroke about two years ago that left him without much use of
his left arm. Has anyone seen any success from this or other non-standard
treatments? It's very discouraging being told by your doctor that the
functionality is gone and you'll never get it back, no matter how hard you
work.

